# so totally ready to go shopping



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

so suggestions for brands? from 

DCC 
switches 
track code 55/or 80
is it better to buy set radius curves (with design practice layout in mind) or a single long flex track
any favorite brand of steam loco with sound 6 or 8 main axles with nice sound

the weekend is coming up and i'd like to do some practice layout configurations on the kitchen table to help design the final plans


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr. D,

My suggestion for a first acquisition is this: http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html

I don't a financial interest in the company, but I recommend the program---many of us use it. It's so easy I can work it, and that's saying a lot.

The temptation is to go out and buy stuff piecemeal, and I understand the pleasure and excitement in that. However, this puppy will create order out of havoc and let you see what you actually CAN do with the available space. I currently have one 2' bridge and 5 smaller truss bridges on shelves in the basement because the price was soooo goood...*L* You catch my drift?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll second Reckers sugestion on anyrail!

DCC - Digitrax Super Chief Extra, and a PR3:thumbsup: 

If you want to set all you own road base and track then Atlas track code 80 has more track options than code 55. This is also the option if you want to use flex , I do it because gives you more custom abilitys and is cost effective! 
I install DCC and in N the #1 most common in steam is Bachmann. Is it the best....NO...but the most common!
Sounds like you on the right track!


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I was adding up the trackage cost, oof, and then I looked at switches, yikers, lol, then I looked at the under table mechanism, then I saw warning beware on atlas ones, then I saw info on tortise switches and them being so much better.

the one close hobby store next to me looks like they sell only atlas trackage, driving towards seattle tomorrow not sure what the other store carries. 

if the switch is electrical powered and above does it matter if it's atlas? is tortise worth it? do you hide them in bushes and dirt? part of me wants to buy all of one manufacturer to keep things consistant but is that practical

dotter, "that's right, two t's", quote from Donovan's Reef, said she found some old stuff on craigs list for sale, makes me wonder if it would be like buying a used car and asking for trouble. do you guys have much luck in that region?

i'm not sure if any money will burn a hole in my pocket tomorrow, hoping i don't end up with any "i wish'd i'd have known better"


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

ps 

if I get the manual switches for now, is it easy enough to add the electrical part later on? i've notices some layouts the same size as I plan have 30-40 switches


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

MrDuane,
Atlas track has some up sides to Kato,
Atlas manual switches can be upgraded to Switch machine powered, Kato's can but with a lot more work!
Atlas has a better selection of track pieces and accessories.
Kato costs more in general
Atlas has flex track that covers more distance with less connections.
You will need to get cork or foam roadbed for atlas and Kato has it's own roadbed attached.
Tortoise Switch machines are IMHO the best Switch Machines you can buy.
buy them in bulk packs you will save a ton of $$ on them.
The mount under the table so in their design they are hidden.
I would recommend that you stay with the same type (attached roadbed or non attached roadbed) when picking your track!
If you think track is $$ have you looked at the engines or the DCC systems? That's where the $$ is!
Somethings are OK to buy used, some track and rolling stock are safe bets, but engines, switches, and DCC systems I would avoid till you have a few years under your belt to be able to spot duds!


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks nimt, boy, howdy about dcc, i went to a store near seattle, and it was a fun experience, i got loads of info. ya, dcc sounds way cool, but cost was way out there. i mentioned a 8x12 space and the guys said, way plenty of room for a ho set. so we talked that a bit. but it is still to restrictive on radii considering where things would set for me. so it's getting to N scale 90% confidence for final decision. wife was getting hungry so we left a bit earlier than i had wanted, no food till 5pm was a bit much to ask of her, lol. anyhow, wishing i lived next door to the store, but probably cheaper if i didn't, haha.

so im down to track layout, number of switches, and a few basics like that. old analog system i guess, oh, lol, Anna Log & Timber Rail, for a rail road name, haha. just don't ask me to tell honey just who Anna is, haha. 

thanks again for the info.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Indeed,8X12 is a nice space for a layout that many wish they'd have.However,when you start sketching a plan that takes into account windows,doorways,heating appliances and other possible restrictive devices,it may not be so much after all.So this is where I believe you should start...draw a preliminary plan of the layout and then start refining it,redoing areas you don't like so much until you obtain a temporary "final" plan,then start building your benchwork.Take note that all plans get redesigned during the construction phase as flaws are discovered and new ideas arise.However,you'll have a fair idea of the hardware you'll need thus reducing useless purchases to a minimum.

Going DC when you already have your mind set for DCC in the future doesn't make sense to me.DC will require at least one DC controller (more if you want to run more than one train at once).And unless you want to run a simple loop of track where trains go round without much switching or direction changes,you will have to create an elaborate wiring scheme,called "block control" wich in turn will require a lot more wiring and control switches.Add the costs of the extra wires and switches and other hardware needed for DC and you'll be pretty close to the cost of a good DCC starter set like Digitrax's Zephyr for one.Considering the simpler operation (and eventual troubleshooting) of a DCC powered layout,the cost difference isn't worthed considering.You'll have a running layout much sooner also as wiring it will take only a fraction of the time needed to design a block control.

True,a very nice HO layout can be designed for an 8X12 space but N will indeed allow much more in terms of operational possibilities but even then,a poorly designed layout may waste a lot of this space on top of being less than satisfactory for running trains.Since you're still in the design phase,let me recommend two books...
John Armstrong's "Track planning for realistic operation" and Linn Westcott's "101 track plans for model railroaders".You can purchase both online through "Model Railroader Magazine" website.They're the best investment a beginner can do.

You are wondering wich track brands and codes you should go with.Well I've worked with only three N scale trackage choices so will tell you what I think of these and leave commenting of the others to other modelers.
Atlas C80...a classic modeler's choice,reliable,easy to work with and reasonably priced.Their down side is limited turnout choice.
Peco C80...much the same as Atlas C80 with a wider turnout selection.They're available in "Insulfrog" and "Electrofrog" version wich become a modeler's preference since unless you run very short locos,both will do a good job.
Peco C55...my personal choice.Sturdy,a little harder to work with (stiffer track) but litterally bullet proof if well installed.This version offers the widest turnout selection with three different radiuses TO's,curved TO's,scisors crossovers and single and double slip turnouts.Downside...not cheap and many modelers don't like them as tie spacing is based on european prototype.If you don't mind this,they're excellent tracks.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

wow, thanks Jake, back to the drawing board, lol, with the engines being an additional $100 min gave me alot of pause to think. i gave one HO engine a heft, and it felt good and heavy, then the cheaper, larger one felt really light, i deffinately liked the heavier engine. it was harder to tell with the n scale weights. any favorite brands for those? 

im not looking for cadillacs, but something above the bottom, haha. i woke up thinking abour basic layout arrangements, wondering if i can manage a HO radii again. on my layout, only two sides are wall, the other two are free and clear walking spaces.

back to the drawing board, ^_^


----------

